# bluetooth flash drive/key drive



## mi5moav (Nov 3, 2005)

I am wondering if somone could point me to a flash drive/key drive, that only uses bluetooth to connect, no USB. Yes, I understand why this isn't feasible but I'm still looking for one. The only one I saw was the pen drive that also has firewire but it's like 400 bucks to much.


----------



## symphonix (Nov 3, 2005)

Well, it is feasible, yes. But not really practical. For starters, it would have to have its own power source, and a way of charging it. That means you'd need to plug it into something, such as a USB port, to recharge it. It would also be awfully slow to transfer files. I think its pretty clear why, even though it would be perfectly easy to make such a device, nobody has actually bothered.


----------



## fryke (Nov 4, 2005)

What would be its use? I can hardly believe anyone has a computer with Bluetooth but without a USB port. And even USB 1.1 is MUUUUUUUUUUCH faster than Bluetooth. And since you're going to sit in front of the computer anyway (you use it to transfer files, right?), there's not much hassle in sticking the stick into the USB port, whereas Bluetooth configuration can be a hassle.


----------



## mi5moav (Nov 4, 2005)

Again this is all obvious... I am just looking for the product. I want to be able to transfer small bits of encrypted data to and from computers I own without physically pluging in the flash drive into the computer. I must be able to send over these flash drives to a certain individual without having the package contents opened...they are to then place the bluetooth flash drive within 10 feet of the computer and execute a 5 keystroke command. This package will then be forwarded onto 3 other individuals who shall execute similar commands. The contents of the package must never be revealed until it reaches it's final destination.


----------



## g/re/p (Nov 4, 2005)

I heard about some guy named "Q" who can build 
you one disguised as a secret agent decoder ring 
for a mere $6,899.00 - he recently lost his job
and really needs the money.


----------



## Villain (Dec 13, 2005)

I know this is a dead post, and for that I apologize.  If you want, blame the noob.

But I signed up just because I had to reply to this thread.

Here's one possible use:

A device the size of a "candy-bar" type cell phone, uses BlueTooth and a (let's just say) 2 gig flash-type drive.  Using a Lithium battery of sorts, and voila: a portable hard drive for cell phone based mp3 players and cameras.  Sell em for a couple hundred bucks and even throw in an iPod adapter.

You guys are so not creative though.  Who cares for a paticular use of something.  I mean, jeez, who would of thought of bluetooth fifteen years ago in the first place.  Seriously, "Lasers" to listen to music?  What kind of Austin Powers crap is that?  (does the quote marks things with his fingers to "LASER") 

All the guy asked was is there one available, not a criticism of why he wanted it.  Personally I like the whole idea of an "Office Space" type plot but without that silly floppy diskette.  Floppy's, that's so 90's.

Anyway, I hope I only angered those who were stupid enough to be stupid about it in the first place.  Otherwaise I apologize for dredging up a month old thread.

-Villain

P.S. Big chunks of salt.

On a lighter note, nobody even noticed that this guy say's he's from Havana and Budapest, a member of the MI-5 (notice, it's NOT the MI-6) and his link goes to a gosh darn quilting site.  Gosh darnit man, there's no way giving him this information could go wrong. Jeez.


----------

